# USA Today article



## Marco Hernandez (Mar 11, 2010)

<a href="http://www.usatoday.com/life/lifestyle/pets/2010-09-14-pettalk14_ST_N.htm">Article</a> 

Sorry but obviously this person is an idiot: 



> Sternberg : There are breeds bred for guarding and protection, and, frankly, we should not be breeding protective or guarding temperaments anymore. There are too many people in society, many friendly visitors, guests and delivery people, vs. criminals, that come to our homes or approach us, and we need friendly dogs. The original purpose for many breeds is not only irrelevant in society today, but downright dangerous. … Some of the American Kennel Club breeds today still call for some form of aggressiveness in their temperament standards. This is unconscionable. Our neighborhoods don't need dog-aggressive dogs or suspicious, protective guard dogs that need constant management and supervision.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Fixed the link for you:

http://www.usatoday.com/life/lifestyle/pets/2010-09-14-pettalk14_ST_N.htm

Sue Sternberg is actually a well known behaviorist, but I disagree with her assessment. I don't feel it is the well trained dogs, "guard" dogs (or sport or performance or whatever) or not, that are typically the problem.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That sounds like something a criminal would write. Opinions are like elbows, everyone has a couple.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

She's more than an idiot...I personally met her and her staff and Rondout, even her staff hates her and think she is full of shit! THis bitch thinks that all dogs kept as pets need to be under 35lbs. Link to what her staff thinks of her.....
http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/c_adams/


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmph, USAToday deleted my link to the above site on the truth about her!

Posted it again.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> She's more than an idiot...I personally met her and her staff and Rondout, even her staff hates her and think she is full of shit! THis bitch thinks that all dogs kept as pets need to be under 35lbs. Link to what her staff thinks of her.....
> http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/c_adams/


Wow. What a bitch.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> She's more than an idiot...I personally met her and her staff and Rondout, even her staff hates her and think she is full of shit! THis bitch thinks that all dogs kept as pets need to be under 35lbs. Link to what her staff thinks of her.....
> http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/c_adams/


I did some further reading on her and yeah, she seems pretty off the deep end!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking she must live in some sort of land of OZ with a moat full of holy water surrounding it.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow..she has really gone off the deep end in the last 15 years. I knew Sue through a mutual friend. She had helped me with an food and dog aggressive Doberman that I had rescued. Sorry to hear this...sounds like she seriously needs to find another line of work.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

She obviously never had her house broken into.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

would be funny if it wasnt so disturbing


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I don't think we need guns anymore either. Too many friendly civilians out there.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

This is why I keep a nice social dog that will bite if need be. The people have no idea about the dog. The only person that every knew was someone who was incarcerated. He knew about a Malinois and said something about the dog.

The problem is that what some breeders see as aggressive or guarding behaviors is actually very bad nerves. How many breeders promote their dogs as natural home guardians. Most breeders do not have the first idea about breeding a solid dog. You only have to look at some of the molosser dog breeders and read their websites.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

What does society consider as a dangerous dog?

Some people think puppies who bite are dangerous. Some think looks alone are too dangerous.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Jack Roberts said:


> The problem is that what some breeders see as aggressive or guarding behaviors is actually very bad nerves. How many breeders promote their dogs as natural home guardians. Most breeders do not have the first idea about breeding a solid dog. You only have to look at some of the molosser dog breeders and read their websites.


Yep, BIG problem in the Dogo Argentino.I am trying to get our breed club to recommend temperament testing along with some sort of protection testing...the closest I can get is the ATTS. I would like to see it go a little beyond the threatening stranger being something like 18 feet away, to where the dog actually has to bite and hold and have a little pressure put on the dog. A lot claim the "natural guardian" but you really dont know till you test it, just like assuming your dogo will catch hog...I've seen plenty cur out and not catch.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> A lot claim the "natural guardian"


I throw up in my mouth a little every time I hear that and the "I know [insert dog name here] would protect me if I needed him to". I just read a post somewhere else to this effect so dumb I think I killed more brain cells reading it than me and Jack Daniels ever could. 

Is posting something someone put on another forum (I'll redact and edit to protect the identity of the moron) permitted? :-\"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Swetz said:


> Is posting something someone put on another forum (I'll redact and edit to protect the identity of the moron) permitted? :-\"



We'd all be better off if, exposing the identity of morons was
required, not just permitted.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Michael Swetz said:


> I throw up in my mouth a little every time I hear that and the "I know [insert dog name here] would protect me if I needed him to". I just read a post somewhere else to this effect so dumb I think I killed more brain cells reading it than me and Jack Daniels ever could.
> 
> Is posting something someone put on another forum (I'll redact and edit to protect the identity of the moron) permitted? :-\"


LOL, hey, PM me and let me know what forum, this sounds really familiar from a pet forum that a friend of mine linked from someone that has 2 Dobes that "would protect me if need be" that just failed their WAC test miserably.


----------

